# Galliani: "Icardi? I giorni del Condor dal 30 agosto..."



## Toby rosso nero (7 Agosto 2022)

Adriano Galliani a Italia 1 sulla possibilità Icardi al Monza:

"Lo prendo? Non lo so... eh eh. Stasera non si parla di mercato, vediamo cosa succede. Io ero abituato ai giorni del Condor, quest’anno saranno dal 30 agosto all’1 settembre.”


----------



## Lo Gnu (7 Agosto 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Adriano Galliani a Italia 1 sulla possibilità Icardi al Monza:
> 
> "Lo prendo? Non lo so... eh eh. Stasera non si parla di mercato, vediamo cosa succede. Io ero abituato ai giorni del Condor, quest’anno saranno dal 30 agosto all’1 settembre.”


Fare un mercato gli ultimi giorni prendendo gli scarti del Genoa. Brrr che ricordi!


----------



## livestrong (7 Agosto 2022)

Lo Gnu ha scritto:


> Fare un mercato gli ultimi giorni prendendo gli scarti del Genoa. Brrr che ricordi!


Adesso prendiamo quelli del Crotone


----------



## Swaitak (7 Agosto 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Adriano Galliani a Italia 1 sulla possibilità Icardi al Monza:
> 
> "Lo prendo? Non lo so... eh eh. Stasera non si parla di mercato, vediamo cosa succede. Io ero abituato ai giorni del Condor, quest’anno saranno dal 30 agosto all’1 settembre.”


se Silvio la vuole, la prende


----------



## SoloMVB (7 Agosto 2022)

Vorrei porre una domanda,ovviamente senza voler difendere Galliani e le sue porcate.Quando lui doveva fare mercato senza soldi perché il nano tirava la cinghia e portava gentaglia agli ultimi giorni di mercato,le colpe venivano addossate a lui,che di calcio ne capiva poco e si affidava quindi a personaggi ben noti a tutti,in definitiva si arrangiava come poteva,giusto?Perché invece se Maldini porta scarti e parametri zeri la colpa oggi viene data solo a Elliot?Qualcosa non torna,non spendeva il nano così come non spende Elliot,ma...ma...


----------



## Lo Gnu (7 Agosto 2022)

livestrong ha scritto:


> Adesso prendiamo quelli del Crotone


Di certo con l'ultimo Galliani non prendevi Tomori, Tonali, Leao o Cdk.
Non dimentichiamoci cosa abbiamo subito per anni.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (7 Agosto 2022)

livestrong ha scritto:


> Adesso prendiamo quelli del Crotone



Purtroppo anche noi abbiamo i "giorni del CondoM" (ammirati la scorsa stagione con l'acquisto finale del facchino messias)
7 mesi di tempo per pensare ad un sostituto di kessie e ancora non si è visto nessuno.
1 mese per trattare un ragazzino belga.
6 mesi trattando con Botman e Sanches e alla fine persi entrambi.

A 6 giorni dall'inizio del campionato ci ritroviamo senza un titolare vero sulla fascia destra,senza un cc che sostituisca kessie (e se va via anche bakayoko servirà un altro cc,e siamo a quota 2),senza un difensore e senza un sostituto di Theo hernandez.

ma oh,fortuna che abbiamo il parafulmine in società e nessuno può dire niente


----------



## Djici (7 Agosto 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Vorrei porre una domanda,ovviamente senza voler difendere Galliani e le sue porcate.Quando lui doveva fare mercato senza soldi perché il nano tirava la cinghia e portava gentaglia agli ultimi giorni di mercato,le colpe venivano addossate a lui,che di calcio ne capiva poco e si affidava quindi a personaggi ben noti a tutti,in definitiva si arrangiava come poteva,giusto?Perché invece se Maldini porta scarti e parametri zeri la colpa oggi viene data solo a Elliot?Qualcosa non torna,non spendeva il nano così come non spende Elliot,ma...ma...


Tutti e due colpevoli B&G.
B non spendeva più. E voleva tagli.
G doveva tagliare ma si faceva i suoi porci comodi.
Rodrigo Ely a 8 mln dopo averlo lasciato andato a zero e averlo ripreso dal Avellino 

Maldini fa i miracoli.
Galliani se avesse provato a fare qualcosa pensando al Milan sarebbe stato ricordato come uno che ha vinto tutto con i soldi illimitati ma incompetente quando si deve tagliare.
Invece non ha provato a fare nulla per il club. Pensava solo a lui stesso 
E stato indecente.
La storia del album Panini e scioccante


----------



## Antokkmilan (7 Agosto 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Vorrei porre una domanda,ovviamente senza voler difendere Galliani e le sue porcate.Quando lui doveva fare mercato senza soldi perché il nano tirava la cinghia e portava gentaglia agli ultimi giorni di mercato,le colpe venivano addossate a lui,che di calcio ne capiva poco e si affidava quindi a personaggi ben noti a tutti,in definitiva si arrangiava come poteva,giusto?Perché invece se Maldini porta scarti e parametri zeri la colpa oggi viene data solo a Elliot?Qualcosa non torna,non spendeva il nano così come non spende Elliot,ma...ma...


Ma lo scudetto chi l’ha vinto con gli “scarti” Maldini o Galliani ? non so…sarò strano io che non capisco


----------



## KILPIN_91 (7 Agosto 2022)

Lo Gnu ha scritto:


> Fare un mercato gli ultimi giorni prendendo gli scarti del Genoa. Brrr che ricordi!


Bertolacci a 25 milioni??


----------



## Lo Gnu (7 Agosto 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Vorrei porre una domanda,ovviamente senza voler difendere Galliani e le sue porcate.Quando lui doveva fare mercato senza soldi perché il nano tirava la cinghia e portava gentaglia agli ultimi giorni di mercato,le colpe venivano addossate a lui,che di calcio ne capiva poco e si affidava quindi a personaggi ben noti a tutti,in definitiva si arrangiava come poteva,giusto?Perché invece se Maldini porta scarti e parametri zeri la colpa oggi viene data solo a Elliot?Qualcosa non torna,non spendeva il nano così come non spende Elliot,ma...ma...



Semplicemente perché per i colpi a basso costo, ora, anche quando la coperta diventa cortissima, si fanno con un minimo di criterio e soprattutto in base a un progetto sportivo e a una formazione in campo mandata dal mister.
Poi alcuni colpi possono uscire (Kalulu), altri no (Toure). Alcuni li rivendi (Hauge), altri sono da scoprire Lazetic.
Ma almeno c'è un lavoro di scouting da parte di Moncada, Massara e Maldini.

Nel Milan di Galliani i colpi non erano scelti in funzione di un modulo e affossavano solo i bilanci. Non vi ricordate gli ingaggi assurdi di Montolivo e tanti altri che hanno portato a una gestione scellerata? Non è mai esistito uno straccio di progetto sportivo o di scouting. Avevamo un doppio ad che poi è sfociato nel licenziamento di Braida e nell'assunzione di una figura fantasma come quella di Maiorino.

Se poi vogliamo parlare dell'ultimo Galliani che ha operato con i soldi, allora c'è roba per mangiare tanti pop corn.

Mercato 2015/2016, senza Braida

Bacca 33 milioni
Bertolacci 21 milioni
Luiz Adriano 14 milioni
Antonelli 4,5 milioni


Non cito volutamente Romagnoli nella lista perché è stato un colpo richiesto da Sinisa.

Dai, capisco le antipatie che alcuni hanno ormai a prescindere, ma fare revisionismo storico su uno dei periodo più brutti che abbiamo vissuto da tifosi, anche no.

Sicuramente, ad oggi, i paletti imposti sul mercato fanno incavolare chiunque, dirigenza compresa. Non sempre si può cacciare il coniglio dal cilindro.


----------



## diavoloINme (7 Agosto 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Adriano Galliani a Italia 1 sulla possibilità Icardi al Monza:
> 
> "Lo prendo? Non lo so... eh eh. Stasera non si parla di mercato, vediamo cosa succede. Io ero abituato ai giorni del Condor, quest’anno saranno dal 30 agosto all’1 settembre.”


Calcio minore.


----------



## mandraghe (7 Agosto 2022)

Pareggio del Frosinone


----------



## Igniorante (7 Agosto 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Vorrei porre una domanda,ovviamente senza voler difendere Galliani e le sue porcate.Quando lui doveva fare mercato senza soldi perché il nano tirava la cinghia e portava gentaglia agli ultimi giorni di mercato,le colpe venivano addossate a lui,che di calcio ne capiva poco e si affidava quindi a personaggi ben noti a tutti,in definitiva si arrangiava come poteva,giusto?Perché invece se Maldini porta scarti e parametri zeri la colpa oggi viene data solo a Elliot?Qualcosa non torna,non spendeva il nano così come non spende Elliot,ma...ma...



E infatti da quando il nano ha cominciato a smobilitare e a tirare la cinghia abbiamo smesso di vincere.
Con Maldini Campioni d'Italia anche se i rabbini non spendono, forse tanto scarti non sono. 
Fine dei discorsi.


----------



## mandraghe (7 Agosto 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Vorrei porre una domanda,ovviamente senza voler difendere Galliani e le sue porcate.Quando lui doveva fare mercato senza soldi perché il nano tirava la cinghia e portava gentaglia agli ultimi giorni di mercato,le colpe venivano addossate a lui,che di calcio ne capiva poco e si affidava quindi a personaggi ben noti a tutti,in definitiva si arrangiava come poteva,giusto?Perché invece se Maldini porta scarti e parametri zeri la colpa oggi viene data solo a Elliot?Qualcosa non torna,non spendeva il nano così come non spende Elliot,ma...ma...




Galliani aveva molti più poteri di Maldini e Massara. Per es. se c’era bisogno di un extra budget o decideva da solo o al limite chiamava Berlusconi ed in poco tempo c’era chiarezza. Maldini deve andare da Gazidis che eventualmente deve andare dai Singer.


----------



## Milanforever26 (7 Agosto 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Vorrei porre una domanda,ovviamente senza voler difendere Galliani e le sue porcate.Quando lui doveva fare mercato senza soldi perché il nano tirava la cinghia e portava gentaglia agli ultimi giorni di mercato,le colpe venivano addossate a lui,che di calcio ne capiva poco e si affidava quindi a personaggi ben noti a tutti,in definitiva si arrangiava come poteva,giusto?Perché invece se Maldini porta scarti e parametri zeri la colpa oggi viene data solo a Elliot?Qualcosa non torna,non spendeva il nano così come non spende Elliot,ma...ma...


Magari perché Maldini col budget da circo ha creato in 3 anni una squadra da scudetto.. Magari perché il minimo budget l'ha usato per i tomori e i tonali e adesso per CDK invece di Bertolacci e romagnoli o per andare a prendere i morti in uscita da qualche big a fine carriera.. 
Butto lì due ipotesi eh..


----------



## King of the North (8 Agosto 2022)

Lo Gnu ha scritto:


> Fare un mercato gli ultimi giorni prendendo gli scarti del Genoa. Brrr che ricordi!


Nei giorni del Condor prese anche Nesta e Kakà.


----------



## numero 3 (8 Agosto 2022)

A seconda della contrada a cui si appartiene ci si ricorda solo delle cose brutte o belle.
Il tifoso ha poca memoria


----------



## Albijol (8 Agosto 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Vorrei porre una domanda,ovviamente senza voler difendere Galliani e le sue porcate.Quando lui doveva fare mercato senza soldi perché il nano tirava la cinghia e portava gentaglia agli ultimi giorni di mercato,le colpe venivano addossate a lui,che di calcio ne capiva poco e si affidava quindi a personaggi ben noti a tutti,in definitiva si arrangiava come poteva,giusto?Perché invece se Maldini porta scarti e parametri zeri la colpa oggi viene data solo a Elliot?Qualcosa non torna,non spendeva il nano così come non spende Elliot,ma...ma...


Galliani sbaglio TUTTI i mercati dal 2005 al 2015. Salvo solo l'estate che poi portò allo scudetto. E non è vero che il Milan spendeva poco, anzi le maggiori perdite a bilancio avvennero proprio in quegli anni. Ad esempio 2015, Milan decimo in classifica e con 90 milioni di rosso.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (8 Agosto 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Vorrei porre una domanda,ovviamente senza voler difendere Galliani e le sue porcate.Quando lui doveva fare mercato senza soldi perché il nano tirava la cinghia e portava gentaglia agli ultimi giorni di mercato,le colpe venivano addossate a lui,che di calcio ne capiva poco e si affidava quindi a personaggi ben noti a tutti,in definitiva si arrangiava come poteva,giusto?Perché invece se Maldini porta scarti e parametri zeri la colpa oggi viene data solo a Elliot?Qualcosa non torna,non spendeva il nano così come non spende Elliot,ma...ma...



mi puoi ricordare un anno dove in base al Payroll a disposizione, Galliani ha sovraperformato? 

non riesco a credere che si arrivino a scrivere cose del genere, tra l'altro fattualmente senza senso visto che ero con il 4-5 payroll abbiamo vinto lo scudetto.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (8 Agosto 2022)

Lo Gnu ha scritto:


> Mercato 2015/2016, senza Braida
> 
> Bacca 33 milioni
> Bertolacci 21 milioni
> ...



Beh,hai citato una campagna acquisti discreta,ci sono stati mercati peggiori (tipo quello 2016-2017)  

Bacca (anche a quel prezzo) ci stava eccome,aveva disputato 2 stagioni buonissime al siviglia.
Poi ricordiamo che è stato l'ultimo attaccante rossonero a superare quota 20 goal in stagione 
Anche Antonelli al Genoa non era male,correva come un dannato ! poi una volta arrivato al Milan si era subito abituato ai ritmi compassati dei suoi compagni 

Mezzo errore con Luiz Adriano ed errore completo per Bertolacci 
Bertolacci !
Chissà chi l'aveva consigliato al geometra...


----------



## Tifo'o (8 Agosto 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Adriano Galliani a Italia 1 sulla possibilità Icardi al Monza:
> 
> "Lo prendo? Non lo so... eh eh. Stasera non si parla di mercato, vediamo cosa succede. Io ero abituato ai giorni del Condor, quest’anno saranno dal 30 agosto all’1 settembre.”


Quest'anno per i tre giorni di Condom, caro Galliani, ci siamo pure noi. 

Sarà lotta totale con il nostro Paolo.. chi dirà meno "Arrivederci"


----------



## Lo Gnu (8 Agosto 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Beh,hai citato una campagna acquisti discreta,ci sono stati mercati peggiori (tipo quello 2016-2017)
> 
> Bacca (anche a quel prezzo) ci stava eccome,aveva disputato 2 stagioni buonissime al siviglia.
> Poi ricordiamo che è stato l'ultimo attaccante rossonero a superare quota 20 goal in stagione
> ...


Male consigliato oppure trattativa "mistero", chiamiamola così, visti tutti i passaggi che ci sono stati da Genoa a Milan. 
Comunque, oddio "mezzo errore" Luiz Adriano a 14 milioni.. qui per Lazetic a 5 è stata chiesta la testa di Maldini. Per non parlare di Bertolacci a 21, fosse stato acquistato ai giorni nostri non oso immaginare le critiche. 
Per Bacca ricordo benissimo come in molti non lo volevano come tipologia di attaccante, quindi a mio avviso è stato un errore in termini sportivi ma anche economici (infatti abbiamo dovuto scaricarlo). Come ho scritto ieri, il problema di quella gestione è che oltre al problema economico Galliani ne creava un altro sul piano sportivo.


----------



## __king george__ (8 Agosto 2022)

secondo le ultime indiscrezioni c'è qualche nodo nella trattativa da superare...ma pare che un incontro direttamente tra l'agente di Mauro Icardi e il Presidente del Monza possa portare l'affare a buon fine

pare che il Patron vista l'importanza di questa trattativa voglia occuparsene in prima persona

in esclusiva un'immagine dell'agente di Icardi in attesa dell'incontro


----------



## Swaitak (8 Agosto 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> secondo le ultime indiscrezioni c'è qualche nodo nella trattativa da superare...ma pare che un incontro direttamente tra l'agente di Mauro Icardi e il Presidente del Monza possa portare l'affare a buon fine
> 
> pare che il Patron vista l'importanza di questa trattativa voglia occuparsene in prima persona
> 
> in esclusiva un'immagine dell'agente di Icardi in attesa dell'incontro


ti denuncio al codacons, alle associazioni e ai comitati !!


----------

